# 3000w fog machine



## glennd (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these non-branded, 3000W, low lying fog machines with ice, as well as dry ice? And, if so, what was your experience. Thank you.

* Swamp Creeper 3000 Watt Continuous Low Lying Ground Fog Machine - Halloween FX Props


----------



## venuetech (Aug 30, 2012)

I have an Antari ICE 101 that looks very much like this but is rated for 1000w. it works very nicely but it can only do full bursts for a short time before the heater is overloaded. the added wattage would be helpful. I usually dial it down to about 60% for continues fog. Have only used it with ice, never dry ice. the effect is very nice. but i would like one or two more units so i could do a quick cue.


----------



## glennd (Aug 30, 2012)

venuetech said:


> I have an Antari ICE 101 that looks very much like this but is rated for 1000w. it works very nicely but it can only do full bursts for a short time before the heater is overloaded. the added wattage would be helpful. I usually dial it down to about 60% for continues fog. Have only used it with ice, never dry ice. the effect is very nice. but i would like one or two more units so i could do a quick cue.



Hi Tom.

Thank you for the reply. The dealer claims this can run continuously for hours. Seems tempting considering a comparable unit would be thousands of dollars. I'm looking for a killer prop for the trick or treaters. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## wiscolighting (Sep 26, 2012)

That thing is a near exact copy of the Antari ICE 101... as venuetech mentioned... I have seen some generic gear really impress and some totally fail. If its for a Halloween display it would probably work and the 3000w is nice... toss some dry ice in it so you do not have to worry about it melting quickly... I have had dry ice last all day in similar setups.


----------



## glennd (Sep 26, 2012)

wiscolighting said:


> That thing is a near exact copy of the Antari ICE 101... as venuetech mentioned... I have seen some generic gear really impress and some totally fail. If its for a Halloween display it would probably work and the 3000w is nice... toss some dry ice in it so you do not have to worry about it melting quickly... I have had dry ice last all day in similar setups.



Thanks for the reply. I am looking for a dry ice supplier locally so I can use this unit in venues with sensitive smoke detectors. The heating element allows for continuous output.

I wound up getting the unit. I had to put some money into it so it would not leak...profusely. The video below is using ice cubes. However, I've sourced a manufacturer overseas to build the unit to higher specs and smooth out the proverbial rough edges. I will also have them come complete with flight cases. The two wheels on the bottom are more decorative than functional. We'll see how many hours the unit works.

Here is a video of the unit in action:

Low Lying Fog Machine by Glenn David Productions - YouTube

Thanks again for the recommendation.

Glenn


----------



## wiscolighting (Sep 26, 2012)

glennd said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am looking for a dry ice supplier locally so I can use this unit in venues with sensitive smoke detectors. The heating element allows for continuous output.
> 
> I wound up getting the unit. I had to put some money into it so it would not leak...profusely. The video below is using ice cubes. However, I've sourced a manufacturer overseas to build the unit to higher specs and smooth out the proverbial rough edges. I will also have them come complete with flight cases. The two wheels on the bottom are more decorative than functional. We'll see how many hours the unit works.
> 
> ...



I like the demo video... looks great! In reference to venues with sensitive smoke detectors... I have had similar issues... one in specific at a venue had the local fire department out multiple times. If you have the opportunity to talk with the person who controls the fire alarm system ask if they can put the system in test mode... typically this will allow the alarm to go off but the system will not automatically call emergency dispatchers as many do. When I do this I use it as an opportunity to run what ever fog or haze element I am using at a far higher output than I know I will during the actual show, event, etc. If the alarm goes off than you can have them reset it and try again with out having the cavalry roll in... as they did a few times when I did not have the alarm in test mode (one time it was at a school and the local FD took calls there pretty serious). One other note... I have noticed as you may have all ready seen that there are many environmental factors that can effect your fog or haze, anything from drafts to HVAC, open windows, lights (this is a big one for low lying fog as the heat of fixtures will draw the fog toward them) and even the difference in temperature between an empty room and one full of people (body heat of a lot of people can mess things up big time).

I am really interested in the ones you get direct from the manufacturer... seems like a nice middle ground between the lower priced brand name units you see that have lower output and the more expensive brand name units that can handle continuous high output which you can easily see $10,000 plus price tags on.


----------



## glennd (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Wisco. Thank you for the reply. Yes. For a very moderate price, the output is continuous and impressive. The local dealer for Antari said that the output on their branded machines stop after about 40-60 seconds before they have to reheat. And, when we looked into a LeMaitre, without a chiller, they were about $4,000. Youch. So, we have gone direct. And, for our uses, the unit will function well.

There is another option in Illinois for not setting off smoke detectors. It costs a few bucks. For smaller venues, you can hire the Assistant Fire Marshall to come out to the show. He will disable the mechanical smoke detectors and become your human smoke detector. That way, you are in compliance with safety ordinances. And, your hazer or fog machine can reign with impunity.

I will have more information on the low lying unit shortly. Thanks for your interest and your recommendations.


----------



## wiscolighting (Sep 27, 2012)

glennd said:


> There is another option in Illinois for not setting off smoke detectors. It costs a few bucks. For smaller venues, you can hire the Assistant Fire Marshall to come out to the show. He will disable the mechanical smoke detectors and become your human smoke detector. That way, you are in compliance with safety ordinances.



That's hilarious! I wonder if Wisconsin has a similar law on the books...


----------



## Les (Sep 27, 2012)

AKA "Fire Watch". I've always thought it was pretty industry standard any time you change the way the system operates.


----------



## BillESC (Sep 28, 2012)

Does the machine use two AC supplies?


----------

